# Movies and 3D



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you all think of the current trend of 3D movies?

More and more movies are played only in the "3D" version in cinema. 

I have good reason to hate this because I have only one eye. So for me, those stupid glasses add nothing at all and all I get is a bad image quality compared to 2D. I'd like to see Gravity, but it's played in 3D everywhere. Meh. I suppose this is also annoying for people with one lazy eye. 

For those with 2 good eyes, does it really add something to experience? Or do you still prefer 2D and why?


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

I have heard good things about Gravity and its use of 3D, so that could change my mind, but thus far, I have found 3D to be a better fit for amusement park attractions than film*. The gimmick of things appearing to fly out at you gets old quickly and can take you out of the state you were in seconds earlier.(IOW, I find it distracting.) The 3D also seems to have some effect on color and vibrancy, which can be a problem for films where it really matters (such as animation). 

*That isn't quite as snobbish as it sounds. I really do enjoy amusement parks and modern rides that incorporate the latest tech to add to the thrill factor. I just don't want such things forced into the films I watch.


----------

